# Dell monitor always in power save mode



## alekhine

Hi :
this is my first post here. ok the thing is that I unpluged everthing for the christmas holidays. when I tried to plug everthing back, my dell monitors keeps flashing a box that says Entering power save mode, press any keys. And then it turned black.
I also noticed that neither the keyboard nor the mouse has lights on. I plug the keyboard and mouse in another PC and it worked. the monitor is also working in another PC. 

What seems to be the problem??? I have and asus m2nsli deluxe mobo. Is the mobo broken ?? how can this happend over 2 weeks of inactivitiy??

thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## dai

try a cmos reset
check out the power supply


----------



## alekhine

dai said:


> try a cmos reset
> check out the power supply


oo what is a cmon reset?? 
the power suppy is good i guess. the mobo led is on and both the processor fan and video card fan are working.


----------



## dai

the fans running does not mean the computer is putting out enough power to run the video
the opposite is infered that points to the power supply being the problem
turn the computer off
remove the power lead
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pins 2 and 3,then back to pins 1 and 2
replace the battery
replug in and boot up


----------



## alekhine

dai said:


> the fans running does not mean the computer is putting out enough power to run the video
> the opposite is infered that points to the power supply being the problem
> turn the computer off
> remove the power lead
> remove the cmos battery
> move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pins 2 and 3,then back to pins 1 and 2
> replace the battery
> replug in and boot up


should I plug the pins back too ?? or just leave the pins aside when booting?


----------



## speedster123

put them back to the original settings and then reboot after you re-adjust the bios values, or choose optimal settings or performance.


----------

